# Can I build a shed on pre-existing asphalt?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Use Pressure Treated 4x4 or 6x6 beams, under it. As for getting the shed floor somewhat level, but with a little slope, that any water that may gather at the doorway, will exit, not just sit there, put at least a 1-2º slope towards that end.


----------



## Aaron1962 (Sep 23, 2013)

so you're saying use the beams as a base for the floor so it's not sitting directly on the ground, why would there be water in the shed then for me to need the slope. Sorry for not comprehending completely, this will be my first time building any sort of actual structure.
Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Aaron1962 said:


> so you're saying use the beams as a base for the floor so it's not sitting directly on the ground, why would there be water in the shed then for me to need the slope. Sorry for not comprehending completely, this will be my first time building any sort of actual structure.
> Thanks


Yes, you would place the shed floor on top of three, maybe four beams, so that the whole unit is sitting off of the ground. The last thing you want, is the structure to be laying on top of the Blacktop, with no way of air to get underneath to keep things dry, and also keeps the critters out of the unit, in case you leave the door open.

As for the slope, yes even though there may not be water getting into through the roof, when you have it open, or even if the door is closed, and rain happens to blow into the door, you track rainwater in, say while it is raining or after a rain, the slight slope, allows the water to exit out of the doorway.

If you want it perfectly level, that is fine too, but personally I would rather have at least no more than a 2º slope towards the doorway.

This shows how skids are used on the bottom of a shed. Mainly for moving them site to site, but also for the purpose that I described above. See http://www.shedking.net/shed-floor-skids.html


----------



## Aaron1962 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, that helps a lot! And makes a lot of sense too.
Next thought is; Pre-fab or DIY?
Obviously the DIY option allows for a better building in general but talking about a simple small shed does it make sense?
I've seen an okay 10x10 with gambrel roof at Lowes for a little under a grand.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

And you are going to get cheap. Do yourself a favor and build one with your own hands, out of good grade lumber. If you get the shed from Lowe's and it comes Pre-Built, or in a kit in boxes, you are going to get something that will last no longer than four years tops.


----------



## Aaron1962 (Sep 23, 2013)

Guess I'll be looking at some shed plans then!
Thanks again!


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Forgive me if I'm missing something here, but if it's on the side of a mountain and just resting on the ground rather than tied down to it, could it blow away in a storm?


----------



## Aaron1962 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mountain is an exaggeration. I'm 800 feet above town.
Not much wind here, even during storms. Plus I have the other side of the mountain on one side and my house on the other, essentially no wind blows with these two things blocking . I would consider bolting to the pavement if possible.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Aaron1962 said:


> Guess I'll be looking at some shed plans then!
> Thanks again!


I would just draw up my own. Really depending on the use that you are going to be using it for, determines the doorway width. If storing a riding mower, quad-runner, etc., I would use a Roll-up doorway to get into it, vs. panel doors.

You can use Google Sketch-up to lay out the plans. If planning electric to it, make sure you have enough panel space, and can handle say a 60-amp load to that shed, if needing really that much. Most times all you need is a 15-amp circuit for lights, and 20-amp circuit for outlets.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would like to see a pic of the space


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In my neck of the woods (Amish country in eastern Ohio) prefab sheds are the way to go. Many quality Amish built buildings can be found here. My parents bought one 20 years ago that looks as good today as it did when purchased. It wasn't cheap, but saved them lots of labor and the company simply unloaded the shed onto the beams on the driveway and it was a done deal.


----------



## Aaron1962 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll try to take some pics tomorrow. Keep in mind, we bought this house as a foreclosure and little landscaping has been done.

My family back on the east coast brags about the Amish built buildings as well.
I'm on a pretty limited budget for this project since I have other important purchases coming up.

The other problem with building myself and being slower is I don't currently own a chop saw for the angle cuts and ease of cutting in general. Also, with the rainy season (8 months) approaching, there is no telling how long this could take.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get together with someone that has the tools. Chop saws are pretty cheap now days, or just rent for the period you need it. You can get them for under a $100 if you are only going to use it a few times every now and then.

As for building the building, you can do the structure in pre-built panels in your garage, if you have the floor space, or find someone with a garage that has the room. Get together with the local trades school that they maybe could build this structure for you, in turn for their students earning some points in learning how to do it.

You would basically supply the lumber, food & drinks, they would bring the manpower and tools. As for the rainy season, once you get the pre-built sections up, you can then use a tarp to cover over while you do the roofing, by building a tent or Lean-too off of the side of the garage.

As for important purchases, you will always have something that will bump something else out of its place, when you own a home. That is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Aaron1962 (Sep 23, 2013)

Doesn't really show the exact spot but gives you an idea what I'm working with.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Your first order of business, will be to build a retaining wall, so that you do not have water just pouring over that hill when it rains, and not only into the shed, but into the side of the house.

Can you post a overhead with lot lines showing, so that we can see how large of a lot you are dealing with, on the drive side.

It looks to me that room on the right was an addition, that was added on later on that Bungalow.

If you can post a Google Maps overhead, along with shots from all four sides, it helps to let us give you some ideas how to attack what first.

First would be drainage, with the hill, then any paving issues that are showing signs of washing away. I would do a six inch line under the ground to move any water from the retaining wall, out to the gully in front of the house. Also maybe tie in with a line between the house and drive, to also help move water.

What is your slope of grade for the drive, going from the house to the street?


----------

